# Jig brands



## slim357 (May 18, 2008)

well im starting to work on one of weakness of fishing, the jig and pig. So far I havent found many I like, Im lookin for some types to try till I find one I really like, preferably something with a rattle, any ideas?


----------



## SnowmanJon (May 18, 2008)

Yes I have an idea :-k 

I too are trying to get the hanf on the Pig-n-jig...when I go with my buddy...he slays them with the jig..so I decided that I was going to get started as well....I decided I needed an assortment of colors to get started...

Went to Ebay

Found the seller/item... johnnylure....... Item number: 170218556423

I bought these for myself...$20.10 for 10 lures, trailers, and some have rattlers to the door...I figured this would get me started.

Good price per lure compared to other stuff on e-bay and that guy is fast...ordered them Friday night and they are already on the way.

JON


----------



## cjensen (May 20, 2008)

I've always used Jewel Eakins' Jig with a Zoom Super Chunk Jr trailer.


----------



## slabmaster (May 27, 2008)

war eagel jig with a zoom super pro chunk .


----------



## Waterwings (May 27, 2008)

PJ's Jigs: https://www.pjlures.com/

A fishing buddy of mine uses these hand-made jigs and he swears by them. I've seen the work on them and they are well-made. https://www.custombassfishinglures.com/


----------



## shamoo (May 28, 2008)

I dont pignjig that much but when I do its with a bass stalker jig, black & blue or brown & orange along with their trailers.


----------

